# Frozen - Bark up vs. Bark down



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone else get a chuckle of the "the bark should be up/down," argument in the movie Frozen?  I'm sure I'm not the only one young kids, having been forced to watch this little tale many times over.

I figure one of the writers must be a lurking hearth.com'er... who just threw that one in for our enjoyment.


----------



## bassJAM (Apr 14, 2014)

My fiance made me watch it with her 5 year old, but I was on the tablet with headphones in for most of the movie watching youtube video's on how the tune a saw by sound.  I must have missed that line.


----------



## Whitepup (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes I caught that line from the movie as well. I was smiling too!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 14, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> My fiance made me watch it with her 5 year old, but I was on the tablet with headphones in for most of the movie watching youtube video's on how the tune a saw by sound.  I must have missed that line.


It's a throw-away little bit in the intro to a larger scene of the town freezing over.  Very funny that they included it, tho.


----------

